# OH NO ipodlinux.org dead?



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

i'm jumping to conclusions but the ipodlinux.org website is completely dead. sigh. this better not be like suprnova.org. anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Working fine for me.

Also, there'd be no reason to shut down this site. Suprnova was sharing illigal copies of copyrighted material. This is simply offerring an iPod "addon" as such.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

No problems here as well.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Working fine here.


----------



## Ray9319 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ya it is not letting me get on to any page. Says that the page is suspended.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Ray9319 said:


> Ya it is not letting me get on to any page. Says that the page is suspended.


The post you're replying to is from 2005. I'm thinking this thing is way dead.

Now I'm curious what it was once all about anyway. Off to google!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Ray9319 said:


> Ya it is not letting me get on to any page. Says that the page is suspended.


Here is what the page looked like before the universe imploded in July 2007:

iPod Linux - Linux for your iPod

Enjoy.


----------

